# Trailtouren um Neckarsteinach / Hirschhorn



## Adra (14. Oktober 2015)

Liebe Odenwäldermädels und -jungs,

nach langer Odenwaldabstinenz bin ich auf der Suche nach einer traillastigen Tour am Neckar in der Gegend am Neckar mit technischen Herausforderungen. Streckenlänge um die 25 - 45 km und bis 1500 hm. 

Eine Karte habe ich und ich scheue mich auch nicht davor sie zu benutzen und selber auf Suche zu gehen. 

Da man aber nicht immer selber das Rad neu (er)finden muss... kennt ihr ein Paar nette Trails und Tipps, wo ich starten könnte. Ob Neckarsteinach oder Hirschhorn oder Eberbach oder doch eher in Richtung Schönau nach Norden fahren? Die GPS-Strecke "Hirschhorner Schlosstrail" klingt doch schon einmal gut - habt ihr Erfahrungen? Und wie ist der Neckarsteig in dieser Gegend? In welcher Richtung sollte man ihn fahren. Vielen Dank für Tipps, ich revanchiere mich auch gerne mit Tipps für den Taunus.

Gruß,
A.


----------



## CannondaleUS (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Also der "Hirschhorner Schlosstrail" ist auf jeden Fall cool, aber nur mitm Fully. Ich fahr den immer von Kortelshütte runter.
Derzeit ist er zwar etwas lädiert (Steinhaufen und so im Weg), man kann den aber trotzdem gut fahren. Neckarsteig in der Gegend ist auf jeden Fall ohne größere Trageaktionen machbar.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. Oktober 2015)

den neckarsteig kann man im Richtung Norden gut fahren. starte in neckargerach. dann über die minneburg und burg stolzeneck nach Eberbach. da hast du alles dabei was das bikerherz begehrt. wie fit bist du technisch?


----------



## Adra (16. Oktober 2015)

Danke an Euch für die konkreten Tipps,

selber einschätzen, wie fit man technisch ist, ist schwer. Ich habe aber Freude an technischen Herausforderungen wie enge Spitzkehren, in denen man versetzen muss und steilen Treppen, Drops etc.

@sharky: hast du einen Tipp, wie man das ganze dann als Rundtour zu Ende fahren kann - z.B. über den Katzensteig, lohnt der sich?


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2015)

was ist denn der katzensteig?

mein heimatrevier geht bis Eberbach. bis dahin kann ich dir auch alles als rundstrecke zeigen. nördlich Eberbach bis hirschhorn kenn ich ein paar strecken. aber von hirschhorn zurück ist wenig trails und viel strecke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Oktober 2015)

Kenne auch nur den Katzenpfad. Das sind die letzten Meter zum Katzenbuckel hoch.


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Aber dies hier im Netz gefunden...

http://www.waldbrunn-odenwald.de/Katzensteig_Flyer_Druck.pdf


----------



## Adra (17. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es ist die Strecke, die Keeper 1407 schon "ergoogelt" hat. Hatte diese Strecke auf meiner Wanderkarte gefunden. Allerdings wird das wohl ein sehr langer Rückweg über Waldbrunn. 

Werde wohl wie von Sharky vorgeschlagen von Neckargerach nach Eberbach über den Neckarsteig fahren. Wie kommt man denn dann traillastig nach Neckargerach zurück? Und sind "Eternal Trail" und "Stufentrail" auch auf dem Neckarsteig in dieser Gegend zu finden?

Gruß aus dem Taunus!


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2015)

sowohl der eternal als auch der stufen trail sind auf dem von mir benannten streckenabschnitt. wenn du die tour planst dann meld dich mal. vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit. macht das navigieren einfacher  ich würde derzeit die route aber nicht fahren wollen. die steine und wurzen sind derzeit wie schmierseife, die trials teils steil. da ist das risiko zu fahren sehr hoch

der katzensteig wie in dem flyer ist überwiegend waldautobahn. gerade vom katzenbuckel nach neckargerach ist kein trail vorhanden


----------

